# Aqua scape ideas/critique



## zebradanio (19 Jul 2013)

3 weeks into a fish less cycle and wood finally waterlogged enough to try some aqua scaping , plants have been there about 2 and a half weeks and are growing well hygrophila polysperma and rotala rotundifolia , any suggestions on wood placement ? 
I placed one at each end and I think it looks OK although it doesn't obey the rule of thirds , should I take one of the pieces out ? 
Limited to turning the wood around as it has a flat sawn piece on the more root like piece.
Any ideas or suggestions much appreciated
Cheers
Peter


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2013)

I like it, I think the piece on the right would benifit with some moss and or java fern tied to it other than that its a nice start to your scape mate, any plans for the foreground ?


----------



## Michael W (19 Jul 2013)

Basically what tim said, you can try fissidens or weeping moss on the top branch of the right drift wood.


----------



## zebradanio (19 Jul 2013)

Planted it up this afternoon and that's exactly what I did java moss,java fern and java fern narrow on the wood , I,ll try and get some pics up tomorrow .


----------



## Henry (19 Jul 2013)

Any way you can combine the two pieces of wood to make it look like one?


----------



## Henry (20 Jul 2013)

Also, you putting anything in the mid/foreground.


----------



## zebradanio (20 Jul 2013)

Yeah it's more or less finished , will try to get a journal up and running today.


----------

